# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Question everything?

## fjpod

Can we start a thread where every post is a question?

----------


## fjpod

Get it?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why?

----------


## Fezz

Where's this going?

----------


## fjpod

> Why?


Why not?

----------


## fjpod

> Where's this going?


Where do you think it's going?

----------


## Fezz

> Where do you think it's going?


How do we get there from here?

----------


## optilady1

Does this thread make my butt look fat?

----------


## Wes

Do we look stupid?

----------


## optilady1

You are men, aren't you?

----------


## Fezz

What's that supposed to mean?

----------


## Fezz

Are we a bunch of knuckle dragging Neanderthals?

----------


## optilady1

Does the shoe fit?

----------


## Wes

Whose shoe is it anyway? Where's MY shoe?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Is the answer 42?

----------


## Fezz

Where's Dave?

----------


## fjpod

who is Dave?

----------


## fjpod

> Does this thread make my butt look fat?


Now what kind of question is that?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Where's my pants?

----------


## Fezz

> who is Dave?



Wasn't he Pedro's cousin?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Who's Pedro?

----------


## SeaU2020

Who's on first?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Are you really going there?

----------


## fjpod

> Who's on first?


Is that a question or a statement?

----------


## optical24/7

What's on second?

----------


## fjpod

So who's on third?

----------


## fjpod

where did everybody go?

----------


## optilady1

Why does my husband want another dog?

----------


## Mizikal

What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

----------


## Johns

> So who's on third?


Yes?

----------


## Johns

> where did everybody go?


To third?

----------


## Johns

> Why does my husband want another dog?


Woof?

----------


## Johns

> What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


Do I need to know the altitude?

----------


## Johns

Do I have to play?

----------


## pseudonym

> What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


African or European?

----------


## Johns

Is it a black or white thing?

----------


## fjpod

> What is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


How do you know if it is unladen?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Does anybody really know what time it is?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody really care?

----------


## SeaU2020

Is anyone even keeping up with this?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why is there air?

----------


## kat

why is there water?

----------


## Johns

Do you give out candy at you office?

----------


## optical24/7

Do you eat the candy you are supposed to give out at your office?

----------


## Johns

Huhhh?

----------


## optilady1

> Do you eat the candy you are supposed to give out at your office?



How can I not eat the candy?

----------


## MikeAurelius

You charge HOW MUCH for PD's?

----------


## fjpod

You still process glass?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why would I process anything else?

----------


## fjpod

Haven't you heard there is plastic now?

----------


## MikeAurelius

What is plastic? Isn't that what they use to make frames?

----------


## kat

Why can't I start my vacation today????

----------


## Wes

> Why can't I start my vacation today????


Aren't you your own boss?

----------


## Johns

Why Not?

----------


## Wes

How far can a dog run into the woods?

----------


## Wes

Can anything escape a Black Hole?

----------


## Wes

Why does my cat follow me everywhere I go, and then ignore me when we get there?

----------


## Wes

How long until opticianry makes progress towards being a profession in the way that other health care professions have?

----------


## Wes

How long do you think it will be this time before Chip is un-banned?

----------


## Wes

Who thinks Fezz should stop trimming his eyebrow?

----------


## Wes

Am I the only nonreligious conservative in America?

----------


## Wes

Did anyone see Pacquiao get KOed last weekend?

----------


## Wes

Will someone else ask a question?

----------


## fjpod

Are you feeling alone?

----------


## optical24/7

> Am I the only nonreligious conservative in America?


Aren't there nonreligious liberals here too?

----------


## fjpod

what is religion?

----------


## Fezz

Is Fezz proud of his Unibrow?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon?

----------


## jefe

> So who's on third?


No.  Who's on first?

----------


## Wes

> Aren't there nonreligious liberals here too?


Aren't they pretty common?

----------


## Wes

> No.  Who's on first.


Is that a question?

----------


## Fezz

Did I mistake myself from someone who lives behind my eyes?

----------


## Fezz

Am I slipping into madness?

----------


## Fezz

Is Jefe breaking the rules?

----------


## Wes

Who's the greybeard in the mirror?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Where have all the flowers gone?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Do you know the way to San Jose?

----------


## fjpod

> No.  Who's on first?


are you asking me or telling me?

----------


## fjpod

who knows where the bucket of steam is?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Is that a banana in your pocket?

----------


## fjpod

where did I leave my left handed lens stretcher?

----------


## fjpod

why can't I use a yardstick to measure a PD?

----------


## jefe

> Is Jefe breaking the rules?


Who? Me?

----------


## Wes

> No.  Who's on first?


Are you a revisionist?

----------


## optilady1

Why is my mother more likely to stab herself in the eye with her cracked temple cover than when it's not?  Why is this a national emergency?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Is it that time, AGAIN?

----------


## Fezz

> Why is my mother more likely to stab herself in the eye with her cracked temple cover than when it's not?  Why is this a national emergency?



Who says that Moms know best?

----------


## SeaU2020

> Is it that time, AGAIN?


What time is that?

----------


## uncut

Are we there.....yet?

----------


## optical24/7

> why can't I use a yardstick to measure a PD?


Why can't you use a yardstick to measure a PD?

----------


## Johns

> Why can't you use a yardstick to measure a PD?


Who says you can't?

----------


## Fezz

Where is everybody?

----------


## Fezz

Any interest in continuing this thread?

----------


## Fezz

Why am I obsessive compulsive?

----------


## Fezz

Why am I obsessive compulsive?

----------


## Fezz

Did I just post that twice?

----------


## Johns

Well...did you?

----------


## Johns

Does Lux really _____________?

----------


## Johns

Can consumers get optical advice here....even if I just want to order online?

----------


## Johns

Why is Safilo the best company?

----------


## Johns

Why can't I attract more engineer patients?

----------


## Johns

Can't I order a heavier lens?

----------


## Johns

Will this stir the pot?

----------


## fjpod

Why do we need assault weapons?

----------


## Johns

Who said YOU need them?

----------


## mdeimler

> Why do we need assault weapons?


Why do we need $600.00 glasses ?

----------


## Johns

Who said YOU need them?

----------


## Johns

Do WE know the difference between needs and wants?

----------


## Fezz

Do you have Betty Davis eyes?

----------


## Barry Santini

> Why can't I attract more engineer patients?


Probably because I've cornered that market! :cry: 

B

----------


## Fezz

> Probably because I've cornered that market!
> 
> B



Is he breaking the question everything rule?

----------


## Fezz

Does Barry know that everything is in the form of a question on this thread?

----------


## fjpod

> Probably because I've cornered that market!
> 
> B


Don't you know?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Why do you want engineer patients?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Do they drive the train?

----------


## mdeimler

Do you like how they over analyze everything ?

----------


## mdeimler

Do you find that most of them are myopic ?

----------


## fjpod

> Who said YOU need them?


Why does ANYONE need them?

----------


## Johns

> Is he breaking the question everything rule?


If so, should we attack him with our assault PD sticks?

----------


## Now I See

> Probably because I've cornered that market!
> 
> B


Can you fix this, please?  :Hot:

----------


## Now I See

Wow, only 6 days, and already up to 5 pages....really?

----------


## Now I See

Does anyone have anything better to do?

----------


## Wes

> Why does ANYONE need them?


Why not start a thread about it?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

> Wow, only 6 days, and already up to 5 pages....really?


Really?  is that the best you can do?

----------


## NCspecs

Why do patients assume I have psychic abilities? Am I giving off a vibe?

----------


## NCspecs

> How long do you think it will be this time before Chip is un-banned?



Why can't it be forever?

----------


## mdeimler

Was he really that bad ?

----------


## Wes

> Why do patients assume I have psychic abilities? Am I giving off a vibe?


Aren't you?

----------


## Wes

> Was he really that bad ?


Are you a fan of disinformation?

----------


## NCspecs

> Are you a fan of disinformation?


Ain't that the truth?

----------


## NCspecs

> Aren't you?


Let me try to guess what you had for lunch?

----------


## Wes

> Let me try to guess what you had for lunch?


Did you guess a footlong chili-cheese coney dog, tots and a watermelon slushy from Sonic?

----------


## n711

> Why can't it be forever?



+1 .... Why does it have to end???

----------


## Wes

> +1 .... Why does it have to end???


Why does it always end?

----------


## Wes

Have you visited the optiboard statistics area?  Noname.jpg

----------


## mdeimler

> Are you a fan of disinformation?


Who is, really ?

----------


## mdeimler

> Have you visited the optiboard statistics area?  Noname.jpg


Is 8 a lot ?

----------


## Wes

> Is 8 a lot ?


Isn't that a matter of opinion?

----------


## Fezz

Can we trust the media when they can't even get the name of a key gun part correct when spouting off about gun laws, bans, boycotts, etc?

----------


## Fezz

Isn't a "clip" what you use to close a bag of salt and vinegar potatoes chips with?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody miss Benny Hill?

----------


## Fezz

Why do fools fall in love?

----------


## Johns

> Isn't a "clip" what you use to close a bag of salt and vinegar potatoes chips with?


Wait...was it Clip, or Chip that was banned??

----------


## Wes

> Isn't a "clip" what you use to close a bag of salt and vinegar potatoes chips with?


Are you talking about a "Chip Clip"?

----------


## Wes

Is a "stripper clip" as much fun as it sounds?

----------


## Wes

Magazine? How do I put 20/20 in my gun?

----------


## Wes

> Wait...was it Clip, or Chip that was banned??


So they're banning chip clips instead of magazines?

----------


## Wes

> Can we trust the media when they can't even get the name of a key gun part correct when spouting off about gun laws, bans, boycotts, etc?


Can we trust the media? At all?

----------


## fjpod

> Does anybody miss Benny Hill?


Didn't he pass away?

----------


## NCspecs

> Are you talking about a "Chip Clip"?



Is that a clip that seals Chip's lips? Am I being ugly? ;)

----------


## Fezz

If the pen is mightier than the sword, how come
actions speak louder than words?

----------


## mdeimler

Why do I park on a driveway and drive on a parkway ?

----------


## optilady1

> How long do you think it will be this time before Chip is un-banned?


Am I the only one who really wasn't bothered by him?

----------


## kat

Why, oh why does my vacation have to end?????????

----------


## Now I See

> Am I the only one who really wasn't bothered by him?


How do I respond, _"nope, I wasn't bothered by him either,"_ in the form of a question?  :Smile:

----------


## Now I See

> Why, oh why does my vacation have to end?????????


Where did you go?

----------


## Fezz

Would it kill some thread starters to say thank you for our efforts to help them?

----------


## Fezz

Why do some people start a thread and never chime back in?

----------


## Johns

Is it a sign of maturity, and/or dare I say "tolerance", to not have been affected by Chip?

----------


## Johns

Is it my imagination, or were many of those calling for his (numerous) ouster(s) those that otherwise preach tolerance?

Do you realize that I'm talking about members, and not Steve?

----------


## Fezz

How many questions are you allowed to ask in one post?

----------


## optilady1

Could it be because I prefer honest realness to santimoniousness?

----------


## optilady1

> How many questions are you allowed to ask in one post?



Why ask Why?

----------


## Fezz

> Could it be because I prefer honest realness to santimoniousness?



What the <BLEEP> does santimoniousness mean?

----------


## NCspecs

> Is it my imagination, or were many of those calling for his (numerous) ouster(s) those that otherwise preach tolerance?
> 
> Do you realize that I'm talking about members, and not Steve?


Is it okay that I don't like it being implied that I am a brain-dead piece of fluff because I have different plumbing? Is it okay to _not_ have tolerance for that foolishness?

----------


## Wes

> Is it my imagination, or were many of those calling for his (numerous) ouster(s) those that otherwise preach tolerance?
> 
> Do you realize that I'm talking about members, and not Steve?


Is it my imagination that those who always cry for "tolerance" are the most intolerant people ever?

----------


## Johns

Why am I more interested in how the plumbing might be different than the topic at hand?

----------


## Johns

What were we talking about?

Can I make the rules from now on?

Would you guys be cool with me deciding that there can be unlimited questions?

----------


## Johns

Does someone have to die for me to be made king?

----------


## Wes

> Is it okay that I don't like it being implied that I am a brain-dead piece of fluff because I have different plumbing? Is it okay to _not_ have tolerance for that foolishness?


Is that indoor plumbing or outdoor plumbing?

----------


## Wes

> Does someone have to die for me to be made king?


Don't you just have to get more than 50% of the vote to think you're a king these days?

----------


## Johns

> Is that indoor plumbing or outdoor plumbing?


Is it really bad too assume that NC stands for North Carolina, and therefore, it must be an outhouse?

----------


## Johns

Did I just say that?

----------


## Wes

Do girls have indoor plumbing while boys have outdoor plumbing?

----------


## Johns

> Do girls have indoor plumbing while boys have outdoor plumbing?



Oh...why didn't I realize that it was THAT kind of plumbing?  Do we always have to play the plumbing card?

----------


## NCspecs

> Oh...why didn't I realize that it was THAT kind of plumbing? Do we always have to play the plumbing card?


Has your ability ever been questioned because you were a woman? Have you ever been told "I can't work with you, you might not be as this office for long if you get married and keep a home"? Have you ever been asked where the "man" is? Aren't you a little smarter than that question?

----------


## NCspecs

> Is it really bad too assume that NC stands for North Carolina, and therefore, it must be an outhouse?


I think you must be confusing North Carolina with South Carolina? Sorry Wes. ;)

----------


## Wes

Has anyone else ever helped dig an outhouse hole by hand?

----------


## Wes

> I think you must be confusing North Carolina with South Carolina? Sorry Wes. ;)


Would you feel better if I told you I was from West Virginia and that everyone in my parents' holler has an outhouse?

----------


## optical24/7

Are outhouse holes as deep in SC as they are in WV?

----------


## Wes

Do you want me to ask someone?

----------


## optilady1

I wonder how they would test that out?

----------


## vcom

Wouldn't you use the Kersploosh method?

----------


## optilady1

How many seconds until you hear Kersploosh? More seconds = deeper outhouse?

----------


## kat

Why did I come home from vacation?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Ain't y'all got indoor outhouses?

----------


## Now I See

Yeehaw...well, I suwannee...ain't this one heck of a thread?  :Wink:   I wonder what my dear 'ol great-granny would think 'bout this?  :Angel:

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Didn't she have a gun?

----------


## n711

Has someone looked at you like you are "defective" because you don't have (or want) human kids????

----------


## Johns

> I wonder what my dear 'ol great-granny would think 'bout this?


Does putting a question mark at the end of a statement make it a question? :Bounce: 

What do you think y'all, should we make Now I See put a quarter in penalty box?

----------


## Fezz

How much alcohol can my liver take?

----------


## Fezz

> What do you think y'all, should we make Now I See put a quarter in penalty box?



Should we take a vote?

----------


## optilady1

> How much alcohol can my liver take?



Did you know my husband's still alive after our summer of drinking/camping?

----------


## kat

Did you know that I can get drunk on one beer????

----------


## uncut

Do you have access to Canuck beer?

----------


## Now I See

> Does putting a question mark at the end of a statement make it a question?
> 
> What do you think y'all, should we make Now I See put a quarter in penalty box?





> Should we take a vote?


**pouty-face** _**~~clink, clink~~**_  :Biggrin:

----------


## braheem24

> How much alcohol can my liver take?


With or without a coffee enema?

----------


## Fezz

Which is better?

----------


## braheem24

Didn't you know, coffee the wrong way cleans out your liver?

----------


## Fezz

My liver could certainly use a good thorough cleaning out, should I try it and report back?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Are you sure you want to risk it?

----------


## kat

Why has it taken me 3.2 years to hit 1000 post?

----------


## Wes

Are you a slacker?

----------


## kat

Well, what do you think?

----------


## Wes

Can a business owner really be considered a slacker?

----------


## Fezz

Is it weird to wake up and see that the clock says 3:33?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Isn't that better than the clock saying 6.66?

----------


## Johns

Why in the world do I live in Ohio?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Whats round on the outside and hi in the middle?

----------


## Johns

> Whats round on the outside and hi in the middle?


Isn't everyone there high?

----------


## fjpod

> Whats round on the outside and hi in the middle?


How are you going to give the answer in the form of a question?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Not sure, any ideas?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

What is Ohio?

----------


## Fezz

Should I keep my new Bahco axe?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody else miss Bob Ross and his happy little world?

----------


## Johns

Hasn't Bob been gone for awhile?

----------


## Fezz

When will I stop feeling sick?

----------


## Fezz

Where do people who live at "vacation destinations" go on vacation?

----------


## optilady1

Does anyone else want to punch the TV when sad puppy commercials come one with even sadder music?

----------


## optilady1

Does anyone else make a fantastic tasting dinner only to have their 8 year old moan and groan and cry about how disgusting it is?

----------


## Rebel84

*most def major! just terrible.*

----------


## fjpod

> *most def major! just terrible.*


 what was that all about?

----------


## Fezz

Am I slipping into madness.......................or already there?

----------


## fjpod

are you up early again?

----------


## SeaU2020

Am I ever up early?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody use the word "trousers" anymore?

----------


## Fezz

How about the word "dungarees"?

----------


## fjpod

What about knickers?

----------


## Fezz

What about pantaloons?

----------


## Fezz

What about parachute pants?

----------


## Fezz

What about fringed leather pants?

----------


## Fezz

> What about fringed leather pants?



Am I the only one here who wears them?

----------


## braheem24

Chaps with no underwear? Maybe they don't wear them cause they can't pull it off like you?

----------


## Wes

> What about parachute pants?


Can you touch this?

----------


## Johns

Do you keep your nickers cool in the icebox, or do you just throw them on the davenport?

----------


## fjpod

Is it ok to put Snickers in the icebox?

----------


## Fezz

Have we all lost interest in this thread?

----------


## Fezz

I made a hustle on two knives this evening, is anybody else hustling anything?

----------


## jefe

> I made a hustle on two knives this evening, is anybody else hustling anything?


What do mean by the statement, "I made a hustle on two knives this evening"?

----------


## fjpod

what is the meaning of life?

----------


## Fezz

Did you know that we touch our faces 2000-3000 times a day?

----------


## Johns

Do you wash your hands that many times?

----------


## MikeAurelius

> what is the meaning of life?


42?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Some call me......Tim?

----------


## Fezz

> Do you wash your hands that many times?


People like me with OCD usually do don't they ?

----------


## kentmitchell1961

Is OCD Hyphynated?

----------


## Johns

Do you think it's strange that people in my family refer to me as a "germaphobe", but I'm the one that doesn't get sick?

----------


## Johns

> Is OCD Hyphynated?


Are you referring to over-the-counter drugs?

----------


## optical24/7

> Do you think it's strange that people in my family refer to me as a "germaphobe", but I'm the one that doesn't get sick?


Mentally or physically?

----------


## Johns

Don't you think...both?

----------


## fjpod

> Did you know that we touch our faces 2000-3000 times a day?


does your face hurt?

----------


## Diopterman

Have you ever wondered how many children that have seen a dentist by the age of 5................have never seen an eye doctor?

----------


## Diopterman

Have you ever wondered why it seems that the patients that make you the least money.............complain the most?

----------


## Diopterman

Have you ever wondered why you even deal with contact lenses and the patients who wear them?

----------


## Fezz

Why is it when you hear someone say, "long story short", it is the worst story long?

----------


## optical24/7

> Don't you think...both?


Does someone that rides a stick pony to work_ not_ have mental issues?

----------


## fjpod

do you mean the GEICO witch?

----------


## Wes

What's the question again?

----------


## Fezz

If you are not 15 minutes early.....are you late?

----------


## MikeAurelius

If I fall on the ice, who do I blame? And which lawyer should I call?

----------


## Wes

Unrelated to this thread; did the snark level just shoot up on OB?

----------


## Fezz

Does everybody like my new bicycle?

image.jpg

----------


## Mick

Would Peewee be jealous?

----------


## Fezz

Do you think that he will be mad that I "borrowed" his bike?

----------


## optical24/7

What did you find in the saddlebag?

----------


## jefe

> Do you think that he will be mad that I "borrowed" his bike?


Wasn't Pee Wee so mad at Francis Bux-TON after he took the bike he gave him trick chewing gum?

----------


## Johns

> Unrelated to this thread; did the snark level just shoot up on OB?


Haven't you found the ignore button ("the button of peace") yet?

----------


## Johns

> Unrelated to this thread; did the snark level just shoot up on OB?


Haven't you notice how calm I am lately?

----------


## Johns

How can people that sell their products to small businesses be so dead set on voting for people that push policies to destroy those same businesses?

----------


## Wes

> Haven't you found the ignore button ("the button of peace") yet?


Where is this button?

----------


## fjpod

> How can people that sell their products to small businesses be so dead set on voting for people that push policies to destroy those same businesses?


Who might you be talking about?

----------


## Johns

> Who might you be talking about?


How much do you want to be that I'm talking about sales reps that call on my office?

----------


## Fezz

Did everybody who wants there voice heard contact their elected officials?

http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/

----------


## Johns

Do you think we should have done that in November?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why did I install Windows 8?

----------


## Johns

> Why did I install Windows 8?


Do you like fingerprints on your screen?

----------


## Johns

> Why did I install Windows 8?


Did you know that you can make it look (and act) like Windows 7?

----------


## braheem24

> Don't you think...both?


Depends, Before or after the lithium?

----------


## Fezz

Should I go to Sturgis this year?

----------


## Fezz

Should I go to Burning Man?

----------


## Fezz

> Should I go to Burning Man?


If I go to Burning Man, should I hang with Halcyon?

----------


## Fezz

Is it odd that I quote myself?

----------


## Johns

> Should I go to Sturgis this year?


Do you think we should take the micobus in August?

----------


## Fezz

Should we take the FezzJohns All-Terrain Unicycles?

----------


## Fezz

Is 3:00 am the best time to wake up?

----------


## Fezz

Why am I so normal and everyone else so wacky?

----------


## Fezz

Do you fight the power?

----------


## Fezz

Come on Match Eyewear, Danny Gokey Eywear.........................really?

----------


## MikeAurelius

> Come on Match Eyewear, Danny Gokey Eywear.........................really?


Is that a question?

----------


## optilady1

> Come on Match Eyewear, Danny Gokey Eywear.........................really?


Does anything really surprise you anymore?

----------


## Fezz

What is the correct name for the last meal of the day, supper....or dinner?

----------


## MikeAurelius

To be, or not to be...is that a question?

----------


## CCGREEN

> What is the correct name for the last meal of the day, supper....or dinner?


Location location location............its all about location.

----------


## Fezz

> Location location location............its all about location.


Is that a question?

----------


## Fezz

Are you following the rules?

----------


## vcom

Are the rules following you?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Are you paranoid?

----------


## vcom

Who said that??  How did you get here??  Who sent you??

----------


## Fezz

Should the FezzJohns microbus take a road trip to see an ailing friend?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody remember laughter?

----------


## Fezz

Does the Illuminati really exist?

----------


## Diopterman

Is the word "tissue" pronounced _Tish-you_ or _Tiss-you_?

----------


## optilady1

> Does the Illuminati really exist?


How could you not believe? Don't you know the Knights Templar and their treasure exist too?

----------


## mdeimler

Is Jimmy Hoffa buried in a support pole in Yankee Stadium ?

----------


## optilady1

I thought he was fed to a bunch of pigs?

----------


## mdeimler

Did you also hear he was buried in the foundation of the Brooklyn Bridge ?

----------


## vcom

Why am I here on Saturday?

----------


## Johns

Who else would do it?

----------


## MikeAurelius

You want HOW MUCH to dry out my basement?

----------


## vcom

Does this font make my words look fat?

----------


## Johns

Does it matter?

----------


## SeaU2020

Is it time to go home yet?

----------


## optilady1

Is it time to eat yet?

----------


## jefe

> Is it time to eat yet?


When is it not?

----------


## MikeAurelius

You don't want to share my salmon mousse, do you?  :Eek:

----------


## optilady1

> You don't want to share my salmon mousse, do you?


is salmon mousse pureed salmon?

----------


## Johns

> is salmon mousse pureed salmon?


Why did I think it was a pinkish colored rodent?

----------


## MikeAurelius

> Why did I think it was a pinkish colored rodent?


Why did you automatically assume rodent?  :Tongue:

----------


## Fezz

Why do people drive so fast and like such idiots in parking lots?

----------


## Fezz

Why do dogs have to die?

----------


## Fezz

What ever happened to Rudy Galindo?

----------


## fjpod

what happened to this thread?

----------


## fjpod

was it closed for a while?

----------


## Mick

were there too many questions unanswered?

----------


## Johns

What are you raising here...rats?

----------


## fjpod

Were we raising hackles?

----------


## Fezz

Did anybody see the Cheerios?

----------


## Fezz

Will this day ever end or has it only begun?

----------


## Fezz

Is insomnia fatal?

----------


## optilady1

Have you tried benadryl or melatonin?

----------


## optilady1

Do you think reading Twilight would help?  :Tongue:

----------


## mdeimler

How 'bout Trazadone ?

----------


## Jamelina

Have you tried wine?

----------


## Now I See

whaaaa, why do you whine?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Johns

If the sequestration won't allow us to pay our federal employees, where are they finding the millions of dollars to send to Syria?????

Really???

----------


## Wes

Does anyone need an ABOM to help out one day a week from April to September?

----------


## Wes

Who is Harrison J Bounel?

----------


## Wes

Who is Barry Soetoro?

----------


## Johns

Does anyone want to work for 4 weeks, in Akron, Ohio, for $25.00 an hour??

----------


## Wes

Can I do it one day a week for 22 weeks?  Do you pay travel?

----------


## Fezz

Am I turning into an owl?

----------


## Fezz

Where did I leave the Intermezzo?

----------


## Fezz

Has anybody seen Mr. Sandman?

----------


## Johns

Why do I live in the cold??

----------


## Now I See

Why do I_ STILL_ have a cold??

----------


## kat

Are we there yet?

----------


## Johns

wHY DO pEOple us CAps Lock?

----------


## optical24/7

> why do people us caps lock?



I don't know, why?

----------


## fjpod

Don't they do it because they are shouting?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody else find these tips helpful?

http://siriuslymeg.tumblr.com/post/3...ur-life-easier

----------


## Fezz

Am I awake again or is this really a bad dream?

----------


## fjpod

Have you tried half a benadryl tablet?

----------


## optical24/7

Have you tried half a bottle of Maker's Mark?

----------


## fjpod

Wouldn't benadryl be cheaper... but less fun?

----------


## Fezz

Would Benadryl eat at my already compromised liver?

----------


## Fezz

I wonder how much Benadryl would work?

----------


## Fezz

Would Benadryl work better than my Intermezzo (Ambien)?

----------


## Fezz

Is this thread all about me and my descent into madness?

----------


## Fezz

Doesn't anybody else have problems?

----------


## Johns

Can we pretend to _really_ know what problems are?

----------


## fjpod

don't you know that I can't take the place of your doctor?

----------


## fjpod

But don't you know, I have a similar problem where I wake up in the middle of the night, like now, but mostly when I go to bed early from exhaustion?

----------


## fjpod

Half a benadryl works great for me about 75% of the time but don't you know you should probobably not mix meds like that?  (Aren't I really stretching it to make a question out of all this?)

----------


## fjpod

Is this what it must be like to be on Jeopardy?

----------


## fjpod

If Ambien is not working, maybe you could get off and give plan B a try depending on whatever other meds you may be taking, or conditions you are under treatment for?

----------


## fjpod

Have I told you that if I take a whole Benadryl tablet, I wake up groggy the next morning, so one has to be careful?

----------


## optilady1

> I wonder how much Benadryl would work?


When my grandmother was dying, her doctor begged her to take benadryl to help her sleep.  She, being a stubborn Czech woman who was strong like bull, refused. I have taken up to three to help me fall asleep during periods of time when I was too wound up or too stressed out.  They worked like a charm, but I always woke up like 6 hours after taking them.  Some people who are very sensitive have problems waking groggy, but it never bothered me.  Now I'm out like a light in about 5 minutes every night (according to my hubby).  The solution: waking up a 430 every morning to go to the gym.  Since I assume you are probably pumping in coffee via IV all day long, you might want to stop with all caffeinated drinks after noon.  Including red bull and soda.  And maybe cut down on sugar.

----------


## optilady1

Oh crap, did I forget what thread this was?

----------


## fjpod

> Oh crap, did I forget what thread this was?


should we forgive her this once?

----------


## Johns

> should we forgive her this once?


Don't you think that since she mentioned her grandma, charm, her hubby, and working out all in the same paragraph we should?  I mean, what could be more questionable than that??

----------


## optilady1

I am pretty cool, aren't I?

----------


## Fezz

Was there ever a doubt?

----------


## kat

Why didn't anyone wish me a happy birthday?

----------


## mdeimler

Why didn't anyone announce your birthday ?

----------


## Mick

Another birthday already?

----------


## kat

I  don't know?

----------


## CoolOptician

Happy Birthday Kat!  And Happy Pi Day as well!  Hope you ate PIE!  Something good and yummy!  :Wink:

----------


## uncut

@Kat.....could it be the distraction of a papal election, grumpy cat, Bieber meltdown, PI day, pending Ides of March.......that made us forget the B-Day?

----------


## uncut

Could it be that maybe my Higgs Boson interlacing is weakening?

----------


## Fezz

Can anybody guess what beer this is?

----------


## fjpod

Is it the beer I want and need?

----------


## Fezz

Do you NEED a beer, or just WANT a beer?

----------


## mdeimler

Is it a Victory ?

----------


## Fezz

> Is it a Victory ?


No, do you know any other Pennsylvania Breweries that it might be?

----------


## Fezz

Does any anybody know this character?

----------


## Fezz

Should I try an imperial stout with coconut?

----------


## mdeimler

> Does any anybody know this character?


Looks strikingly similar to the Hop Devil, eh ?

----------


## becc971

> Should I try an imperial stout with coconut?


can you mail some to maine?

----------


## uncut

Is it YOUR beer?    Fezzweiser?

----------


## jefe

> Can anybody guess what beer this is?


Is it Meisterbrau -- "as good as Budweiser but one third less $"?

----------


## Almst EE Student

If electrons are responsible for color, then why can we see white light travel through a vacuum?

(no matter = no atoms = no electrons = no color ??????????????)

----------


## Now I See

> Can anybody guess what beer this is?


Yuengling?  (or as my mom calls it...that "ying-yang" beer  :Smile: )

----------


## Fezz

Why am I not in the hands of Morpheus?

----------


## Fezz

Wasn't it Dali that stated he only needed to sleep the time it took for one of his mustache hairs to fall to the ground?

----------


## Fezz

Anybody else getting snow today?

----------


## Fezz

Does Tracy Chapman really have a fast car?

----------


## Johns

> Does Tracy Chapman really have a fast car?


Do you think she calls it Terry?

----------


## Now I See

Do you think she has a plan for getting out of here?

----------


## jefe

> Does Tracy Chapman really have a fast car?


Do you think a Hyundai Accent is a fast car?

----------


## Now I See

I wonder if she's been working at a convenience store?

----------


## Fezz

Does her old man have a problem?

----------


## IhaveSpecialEyes

Aren't you her old man?

----------


## Johns

So...how has the sequester affected your family??

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/michelle-o...us-weekly.html

----------


## fjpod

Well, aren't you glad they didn't go to Hawaii?

----------


## Johns

Don't you think the longer away, the better?

----------


## mdeimler

Could I agree with you more, Johns ?

----------


## Now I See

Do you think she managed to save just a little bit of money?

----------


## NCspecs

> Do you think she managed to save just a little bit of money?



Do think she had a feeling she could be someone, be someone, be someone?

----------


## Fezz

But is it fast enough so that they can fly away?

----------


## NCspecs

Do they have to make a decision, leave tonight or live and die this way?

----------


## Now I See

When they do make a decision, do you think they'll have to go too far?

----------


## Wes

Does anyone in Winchester/Northern Virginia want to do me a huge favor?

----------


## Johns

Is there any program the government can run properly?
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottgot...rtner=yahootix

----------


## Fezz

Why do painters wear white pants?

----------


## CoolOptician

> Why do painters wear white pants?


More importantly, if its to show what good painters they are, by not getting any on themselves, why wear pants at all???

----------


## Fezz

Why do some stores have "Customer Appreciation Days"?

----------


## Fezz

> Why do some stores have "Customer Appreciation Days"?



Shouldnt they appreciate their customers everyday?

----------


## Johns

Do you think it might be customers that they've lost, and they'd "appreciate" if they returned?

----------


## fjpod

why do chefs wear checkered pants?

----------


## fjpod

why do 24 hour convenience stores have locks on the door?

----------


## fjpod

Why do some banks put braille on drive up teller machines?

----------


## kat

Will someone come into my store today???

----------


## CoolOptician

> Will someone come into my store today???



(grin!) What can you do differently to insure that lots of 'someones' will???  What is the mood of your town?  What will attract people to your place?  Can you have a 'birthday party' on your anniversary date, and just give a cupcake and a little optical gift, to generate more traffic?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Johns

Why not just close up for the day and go fishing?

----------


## Fezz

Is going "fishing" for liquid courage the same?

----------


## Fezz

How can Adele be worth an estimated $45 million and Perry Farrell only $25 million?

----------


## vcom

Can you imagine what a 007 theme song would be like if it was written/performed by Jane's Addiction?

----------


## MikeAurelius

If he saw dead people, why weren't they called zombies?

----------


## lg3123

whats going on here?

----------


## MikeAurelius

If the zombie apocalypse happens in Vegas, does it stay in Vegas?

----------


## MikeAurelius

If two vegans have an argument, is it still called a beef?

----------


## Randle Tibbs, ABOM

> If the zombie apocalypse happens in Vegas, does it stay in Vegas?


didn't you know? What happens in Vegas is on You Tube.

----------


## Randle Tibbs, ABOM

> If two vegans have an argument, is it still called a beef?


No, they're having a tofu.

----------


## vcom

Did someone forget the rules?

----------


## Randle Tibbs, ABOM

> Did someone forget the rules?


did I forget my question mark?

----------


## Fezz

Should we give him 50 lashes with a Ronsir temple?

----------


## Johns

Yes


















...why not?

----------


## Mick

Zyl or Aluminum?

----------


## ICU2020

What do you think of Myeyedoctor taking over a practice? 
What are they like once they take over your practice?
What do they do with the current staff that is presently there?

----------


## Judy Canty

Why do you ask?

----------


## uncut

Isn't curiosity a feline 9th life finish line?

----------


## lg3123

I want to know whats going on?

----------


## Johns

> I want to know whats going on?


Doesn't that sound more like a statement???  Do you think we should cut some slack since the poster is from across the pond?

----------


## NCspecs

> Doesn't that sound more like a statement??? Do you think we should cut some slack since the poster is from across the pond?



Maybe, but don't you think we are all wondering "what's going on" to some degree?

----------


## fjpod

how long is a short circuit?

----------


## mdeimler

Isn't any short circuit way too long ?

----------


## fjpod

or is it way too short?

----------


## fjpod

if it was too long, wouldn't they call it a long circuit?

----------


## mdeimler

Isn't it too long to be down if it short circuits ?

----------


## CoolOptician

Is it a bad thing to be confused by all the long and short circuits, and just want to know what really IS going on??

And really?, someone from Ireland is posting on here?

If it's a man, can you get him to talk to us ladies, so we can hear his accent??  Please????

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why is the Atlantic Ocean called a "pond"?

----------


## Bill West

Are you the lady with the big butt?


> Oh crap, did I forget what thread this was?

----------


## Bill West

Are you joking?


> Does anyone want to work for 4 weeks, in Akron, Ohio, for $25.00 an hour??

----------


## Bill West

Is this thread all about Fezz?


> Why do people drive so fast and like such idiots in parking lots?

----------


## Bill West

What about Bob?


> Hasn't Bob been gone for awhile?

----------


## Wes

> Are you the lady with the big butt?


Did you just say that?

----------


## Bill West

What did I say?


> Did you just say that?

----------


## fjpod

Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?

----------


## uncut

Why me?

----------


## uncut

> Why is the Atlantic Ocean called a "pond"?


Would that be a reference to a shrinking distance/time sensitivity, around the time the Titanic was launched?

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Does anyone in Winchester/Northern Virginia want to do me a huge favor?
> 
> *



Where were you when I drove by on Thursday 8 am ?????????????????????

----------


## Johns

Why do hotels that hold 600 people have breakfast areas that seat 10?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why are we still having winter storms?

----------


## NCspecs

When will I ever get a proper vacation?

----------


## MikeAurelius

What will the name of the next winter storm be? 

(the one we get tonight will be Zeus)

----------


## optilady1

> Are you the lady with the big butt?



That depends; what angle are you looking at me from?

----------


## jefe

Why did the lab price list I was just reading have a charge for UV400 on poly or Trivex lenses?

----------


## CoolOptician

> Why did the lab price list I was just reading have a charge for UV400 on poly or Trivex lenses?


Did you think shysters were only in the retail part of our industry?

How do you answer your patient, when they tell you the guy down the road charged for SRC and UV on his Poly lenses?

----------


## MikeAurelius

What is the cloud?

----------


## Fezz

What happened to Grimace?

----------


## Fezz

What do you think Mr. Magoo's rx was?

----------


## MikeAurelius

> What happened to Grimace?


Did his face freeze like that?

----------


## mervinek

> What happened to Grimace?


Diabetic and no longer drinking milk shakes?

----------


## SeaU2020

> What happened to Grimace?


I heard he died with a smile on his face (of cardiac arrest) dreaming of the $6 burger.

----------


## SeaU2020

> What do you think Mr. Magoo's rx was?


 no one knows exactly but didn't you hear??!! He had a remarkable eye surgery and can now see 20/20 but his license got revoked because it turns out he's a drunkard, lol!

----------


## SeaU2020

> Why me?


 why NOT you?

----------


## fjpod

Where is Jimmy Hoffa?

----------


## Fezz

Why do people put limes in bottles of Corona?

----------


## Fezz

Is it to mask the taste of that putrid brew?

----------


## Fezz

Is it to ward off rickets?

----------


## Fezz

Cure scurvy?

----------


## Fezz

Were lemons too embarrassed to mingle with that yellow, skunked, poor excuse for beer?

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Is Corona really a beer, or just a poor tasting water that needs lime?

----------


## Johns

Who knows?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Is it because citric acid is required to sterilize the bottle opening?

----------


## Fezz

Do Fairies really wear boots?

----------


## Fezz

Is Merle Travis a good singer?

----------


## Fezz

Am I the only one who misses OBXeyeguy, DragonlensmanWV, HcJilson, and MarcE?

----------


## optical24/7

Where'd obx go?

----------


## Fezz

Where do you think he went?

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Do Fairies really wear boots?


According to Ozzy, you gotta believe him..cause he saw it, he saw it, with his own two eyes

----------


## Fezz

> According to Ozzy, you gotta believe him..cause he saw it, he saw it, with his own two eyes



Why is this not in the form of a question?

----------


## Fezz

Are you breaking the rules?

----------


## optical24/7

> Where do you think he went?


To his ranch in the country to rope wild ostriches?

----------


## Flux3r

> To his ranch in the country to rope wild ostriches?


Aren't those Emu's?

----------


## Johns

Did you know that I came on specifically to tell you that I talked to OBX on Sunday?  Did you know he's going to be at VEW?

----------


## fjpod

Why do we park on the driveway, and drive on the parkway?

----------


## fjpod

Why do we have to slow down in a SPEED zone?

----------


## fjpod

Why do we call them APARTments if they are all on top of each other?

----------


## fjpod

Why do 24 hour convenience stores have locks on the doors?

----------


## fjpod

Are there more questions than answers?

----------


## fjpod

Why is youth wasted on the young?

----------


## fjpod

How do you know when it is time to quit?

----------


## fjpod

How long is a short circuit?

----------


## fjpod

How long can I keep doing this?

----------


## fjpod

Is making a smoking section in a restaurant like making a peeing section in a pool?

----------


## fjpod

Why is dividing by zero undefined?

----------


## fjpod

If you have a plano carrier and a 2.00 add, is that really a multifocal?

----------


## fjpod

Is poly not plastic?

----------


## fjpod

Is the universe flat?

----------


## fjpod

or does the universe have a base curve?

----------


## fjpod

why can't you see through your eye teeth?

----------


## fjpod

Hasn't health insurance made healthcare more expensive?

----------


## fjpod

Why is it the Toronto Maple Leafs and not Leaves?

----------


## uncut

Is it possible that the neighbor was using exotic "chips" for extra smoke on the barbeque, last night?

----------


## fjpod

What made you ask that?

----------


## Yeap

what is happening here?

----------


## Fezz

Don't you know?

----------


## Fezz

Is $2600 too much to spend on a pocket knife?

----------


## Mick

Does it include exotics?

----------


## Fezz

> Does it include exotics?



As in woods, metals, or dancers?

----------


## fjpod

> Is $2600 too much to spend on a pocket knife?


does a bear live in the woods?

----------


## Fezz

Is that a question?

----------


## Fezz

Would a Todd Begg Designs folder for $1095 more reasonable?

----------


## jefe

> Is $2600 too much to spend on a pocket knife?



Would it be too expensive if it were solid gold and weighed over a pound?

----------


## optical24/7

> Is $2600 too much to spend on a pocket knife?


Does it prevent bacterial infection when you accidently stab yourself?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Which bacteria?

----------


## Johns

Why are there so many of those kind of people out there?

----------


## Johns

Do you know who you are?

----------


## Johns

Do they feel insulated?

----------


## Johns

Did my dog use my computer today while I was gone?

----------


## Johns

What makes the world go around?

----------


## Johns

How can a loser ever win?

----------


## fjpod

do you have time on your hands?

----------


## Johns

How did you know?  Can you tell that I'm typing with my right hand only?

----------


## Now I See

are you amphibious?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Johns

> are you amphibious?


Would it be helpful if I was?  Would typing underwater, with either hand, help?

----------


## Now I See

I'm not sure...anyone else have an opinion?

----------


## SeaU2020

Who DOESN'T have an opinion?

----------


## Flux3r

does apathy count as having no opinion?

----------


## Fezz

Do we look like we care?

----------


## fjpod

does anybody care?

----------


## Fezz

Would an opinion matter anyway?

----------


## Fezz

Anybody else going out for wings and beer tonight?

----------


## Fezz

Should I go out or go straight home?

----------


## TEdFitz

Does anyone use a ******* file anymore?

----------


## TEdFitz

Should I just start calling it the ex-wife file instead?

----------


## mdeimler

What's a ******* file anyway ?

----------


## TEdFitz

Do you still have your original fingertips?

----------


## Fezz

> Should I just start calling it the ex-wife file instead?



Wouldn't it be more fitting to call it the ex-wife's lawyer file?

----------


## TEdFitz

The ex-in-law file, maybe?

----------


## fjpod

are we talking about a rat-tail file?

----------


## optical24/7

Ex-wife, rat tail....What's the difference?

----------


## TEdFitz

Do you remember the file the family member hides in a cake to help bust outta old-timey jail?

----------


## Diopterman

Do you remember The Rockford Files?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Was that the tv show about the PI who lived on the beach?

Or was that Magnum PI?

----------


## vcom

Didn't 'Hart to Hart' take place at the beach?  Or was that 'Simon and Simon'?

----------


## fjpod

why is there renewed interest in this thread?

----------


## Fezz

Why do you ask?

----------


## Fezz

Is there a problem with it?

----------


## vcom

Isn't it romantic?

----------


## TEdFitz

Wouldn't the illusion of productivity be compromised if I didn't type periodically?

----------


## Johns

Why bother?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Who said that?

----------


## Fezz

Who said what?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Isn't he on first base?

----------


## NCspecs

> Isn't he on first base?


Who is on second?

----------


## Now I See

Why, oh why, do these questions NEVER get answered??

----------


## Now I See

Am I missing something?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Are you sure the questions haven't been answered?

----------


## Fezz

What questions are you referring to?

----------


## Fezz

If they are such "geniuses", why are they working at the mall in an Apple store?

----------


## Fezz

Can you make a wedding cake out of kielbasa?

----------


## Fezz

Are Goldfish crackers good for dogs?

----------


## TEdFitz

Aren't dogs omnivores?

----------


## Johns

Does that mean they're always eating?

----------


## TEdFitz

Ever seen a dog eat a tomato?

----------


## Johns

> Ever seen a dog eat a tomato?


Would you believe I have?

----------


## Wes

Ever seen a cat eat a tomato?  And climb your arm for more?  Ever see a cat eat all of the lettuce and tomatoes out of a 10-pack of tacos and leave the meat and cheese?

----------


## TEdFitz

Are you saying you're in the market for a new cat?  A less wasteful one, perhaps?

----------


## Wes

Nah.  It was my ex-wife's cat.  long time ago.  He's probably dead or dying by now.  Siamese.

----------


## Johns

> Nah.  It was my ex-wife's cat.  long time ago.  He's probably dead or dying by now.  Siamese.


Do the call that a question where y'all are from? :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Fezz

What kind of guy doesn't follow the rules?

----------


## Fezz

Does your dog like lemons or olives?

----------


## Wes

> Do the call that a question where y'all are from?


  How long has it been since I played on this thread?  Can you cut me some slack?

----------


## TEdFitz

Why would she eat, not only tomatoes, but carrots as well?

----------


## TEdFitz

Weren't we working on your eulogy last week?  Where'd I put that shovel?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why wonder why?

----------


## Fezz

Anybody else watching Soul Train Dance Line videos on Youtube this morning?

----------


## Fezz

Do you think any of those dances were fueled by lust and cocaine?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why am I still trying to wake up?

----------


## fjpod

> Anybody else watching Soul Train Dance Line videos on Youtube this morning?


Why would anyone do that?

----------


## fjpod

> Why am I still trying to wake up?


Why didn't you get a better nights sleep?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why did I forget to take my Ambien?

----------


## Fezz

Should I be concerned if I've had a headache/pain in my temples for three days?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Are your pupils equal and reactive?

----------


## NCspecs

> Should I be concerned if I've had a headache/pain in my temples for three days?



Could it have anything to do with lust and cocaine?

----------


## optical24/7

> Should I be concerned if I've had a headache/pain in my temples for three days?



Do you think that new 44/17 frame you're wearing might be contributing?

----------


## TEdFitz

Is that frame from the new Spanx line?

----------


## Fezz

How come my dogs can go 7 hours in their crates without having to go out and when I am home on vacation, they have to go out every 17 minutes?

----------


## Johns

> How come my dogs can go 7 hours in their crates without having to go out and when I am home on vacation, they have to go out every 17 minutes?


Have you ever considered that they just think you're the coolest dude in the house, and they just love to chill w/you?

----------


## fjpod

could it be mind over matter?

----------


## mdeimler

or mind over bladder ?

----------


## Fezz

Why have I been up for over an hour and a half?

----------


## Fezz

Could it be because my doggy got sniped yesterday and is whining all night?

----------


## Fezz

Why is he sleeping now and I'm wide awake?

----------


## Fezz

Where has my sanity gone?

----------


## optical24/7

> Could it be because my doggy got sniped yesterday and is whining all night?


Did you perform the procedure yourself with the nifty uni-brow clipper/vasectomy tool I sent you?

----------


## Fezz

Why am I watching Celine Dion on the view?

----------


## MikeAurelius

> Why am I watching Celine Dion on the view?


More to the point: why are you watching The View in the first place?

Have you lost your manliness? 

Are you really Fezz?

Do you still drink beer?

----------


## optical24/7

> Why am I watching Celine Dion on the view?


Could it be for the same reason I watch it now that Jenny McCarthy is a hostess?  :Inlove:

----------


## Fezz

> Could it be for the same reason I watch it now that Jenny McCarthy is a hostess?



Am I the only one who drools over how SEXY her spectacles make her?

----------


## Fezz

Is anybody else listening to Neil Sedaka, Leo Sawyer, and Slim Whitman on Pandora?

----------


## Fezz

Was Led Zeppelin's Physical Graffiti album dismissed, underrated, and overlooked by most Zep Heads?

----------


## Fezz

Did you change your smoke detector batteries?

----------


## fjpod

did anybody run the NYC marathon?

----------


## Fezz

No, did you?

----------


## Fezz

Did anybody else vote today?

----------


## Flux3r

There was a vote?

----------


## TEdFitz

One more thing I have to register for?  What?!?

----------


## Fezz

Did Google kill YouTube with the new changes?

----------


## Johns

Pandora?  Isn't everyone listening to George Winston/Dwight Yoackam/Vivaldi/Boston/Talking Heads/BeeGees radio?

----------


## Fezz

You listen to the same stations that I do?

----------


## Fezz

Did you forget the Leo Sayer/Neil Sedaka/Slim Whitman/Boxcar Willie station?

----------


## Johns

> Did you forget the Leo Sayer/Neil Sedaka/Slim Whitman/Boxcar Willie station?


Didn't you know that Leo Sayer/Sedaka populate automatically w/BeeGees, and Slim/Boxcar are a given w/Dwight?

----------


## Fezz

> Didn't you know that Leo Sayer/Sedaka populate automatically w/BeeGees, and Slim/Boxcar are a given w/Dwight?



Do you think that ABBA/Devo/and the Monroe Brithers would populate automatically on that same station?

----------


## Johns

Were you thinking of Bill and the other brothers?  Why not just put Ralph Stanley in, and you'll get him and all my other neighbors?

----------


## NCspecs

> Do you think that ABBA/Devo/and the Monroe Brithers would populate automatically on that same station?





> Were you thinking of Bill and the other brothers? Why not just put Ralph Stanley in, and you'll get him and all my other neighbors?



Did y'all know my father was a former Bluegrass Boy and that I grew up Nashville? :)

----------


## Fezz

> Did y'all know my father was a former Bluegrass Boy and that I grew up Nashville? :)



How cool is that?

----------


## Fezz

Do you hate Blugrass now?

----------


## Fezz

Do you know the 10 health benefits of beer?

http://www.thedailymeal.com/10-healt...beer-slideshow

----------


## Fezz

Did you hear how many questions that this guy asks?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=52b_1329796059

----------


## Fezz

Where have all of the good times gone?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Is this really all there is?

----------


## Jason H

Essilor has purchaced 51% ownership of "all of the good times" therefore to answer your question, France.

----------


## Fezz

> Essilor has purchaced 51% ownership of "all of the good times" therefore to answer your question, France.



Why isn't this in the form of a question?

----------


## jpways

Didn't you want to make it to final Jeopardy?

----------


## fjpod

> Essilor has purchaced 51% ownership of "all of the good times" therefore to answer your question, France.


Don't you know this is supposed to be in the form of a question?

----------


## Jason H

What French company, in a perpetual quest for world dominance, recently purchased a 51% stake in "all of the good times" as a springboard to ownership of "the windows to your soul" ?                            Better?

----------


## Fezz

Should we let him off the hook now?

----------


## Fezz

> What French company, in a perpetual quest for world dominance, recently purchased a 51% stake in "all of the good times" as a springboard to ownership of "the windows to your soul" ?                            Better?



Would that be EssiOVERLORDlor?

----------


## jpways

Is that Luxillor?

----------


## jpways

> Should we let him off the hook now?


Do you think we can keep this going to the next page?

----------


## NCspecs

> Do you hate Blugrass now?


Is it bragging to say no, and I love to listen to my Dad on the Dreadful Snakes "Snakes Alive" album with Roland White, Jerry Douglas, Stuart Duncan, and Bela Fleck?

----------


## Fezz

> Is it bragging to say no, and I love to listen to my Dad on the Dreadful Snakes "Snakes Alive" album with Roland White, Jerry Douglas, Stuart Duncan, and Bela Fleck?



Would I be out of line in saying, WOW, I am impressed?

----------


## optical24/7

Can someone call Kenny Rogers and find out what condition my condition was in?

----------


## optical24/7

Do you know the way to San Jose?

----------


## optical24/7

Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?

----------


## jpways

> Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?


Is it 25 or 6 to 4?

----------


## TEdFitz

Can I be first on the next page?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Who keeps stealing my phillips head optical screwdriver???  :Mad:

----------


## NCspecs

> Would I be out of line in saying, WOW, I am impressed?


 :Biggrin:  I guess you are a bluegrass fan, huh? Have you heard the album?

----------


## Fezz

Is it true that if your Dad doesn't have a beard, you've got two moms?

----------


## fjpod

Where is the Witichita lineman?

----------


## Fezz

> Where is the Witichita lineman?



Is is he tending to the bustle in is hedgerow?

----------


## optical24/7

> Where is the Witichita lineman?


Is'nt he still on the line?

----------


## vcom

Why do I always work the late shift on Thursdays?

----------


## TEdFitz

Isn't it also told that if your aunt has a beard, she might be your uncle?

----------


## Fezz

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?

----------


## Johns

He's not in San Diego?  (or is that too weird?)

----------


## MikeAurelius

Does he really have enough to eat at home? :Tongue:

----------


## jpways

When did Carmen become a man?

----------


## Johns

> When did Carmen become a man?


Do I really need to explain that "Carman" is one man in an auto, and "Carmen" are several?  Really?

----------


## Fezz

Isn't Carmen, Carman's brother?

----------


## MikeAurelius

How do I get the theme song out of my head?

----------


## uncut

> Does he really have enough to eat at home?


Has anyone noticed........the only thing missing from the R Ford(Mayor) saga.......is _Rock and Roll_?

----------


## Jason H

Optical, why optical?

----------


## jpways

> Optical, why optical?


What else would you want to call it?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Would despicable work?

----------


## Jason H

If you had it over to do again?

----------


## Now I See

> Isn't Carmen, Carman's brother?


Wouldn't it be more accurate to say Carmen _are_ Carman's brother_s_?  :Tongue:

----------


## jpways

> Wouldn't it be more accurate to say Carmen _are_ Carman's brother_s_?


Split personality?

----------


## Now I See

Like Carrie?

----------


## fjpod

Where did everybody go?

----------


## Now I See

Got lost during black Friday shopping?

----------


## Now I See

Why am I so tired???  :Sleep:

----------


## Judy Canty

It's the polar vortex!!!  Don't fall asleep, you'll freeze to death!   :Eek:

----------


## Fezz

Did anybody know that Sam Adams Lager is celebrating its 30th anniversary this year?

----------


## optilady1

Why are days off so short?

----------


## Fezz

Did you know that Captain and Tennille are getting a divorce?

----------


## Fezz

Why won't love keep them together?

----------


## Fezz

How the hell do you spell Tennille anyway?

----------


## Fezz

Is Burt spelled Bert or Burt?

----------


## Fezz

Who names a child Tennille anyway?

----------


## Fezz

Was there an odd fascination with loving a muskrat?

----------


## fjpod

Who names a child Captain?

----------


## Fezz

Do you think that he has a brother named Skipper?

----------


## fjpod

Doesn't he have an uncle named Colonel Sanders?

----------


## optical24/7

> Who names a child Tennille anyway?


Wasn't she named chronologically after her sister, Ninenille?

----------


## Fezz

Did you know that the poem, The Raven by Edgar Allen Poe, was published on this date in 1845?

----------


## Mick

Can you quote that?

----------


## Fezz

Is Yuengling Ice Cream back on shelves?

----------


## Flux3r

who wants a beer float?

----------


## fjpod

When will winter end?

----------


## fjpod

can beer be served warm like hot chocolate?

----------


## Fezz

Can "curling" really be considered a sport?

----------


## fjpod

How about table tennis?

----------


## Mick

Doesn't pushing a broom require training?

----------


## Fezz

If you don't get winded or raise your heart rate, is it really Olympic worthy?

----------


## Johns

> Can "curling" really be considered a sport?


Wouldn't it depend on how long her hair was, and if she was a blond or not?

----------


## Fezz

Is there really an impending clown shortage?

----------


## Fezz

Aren't there enough CLOWNS on Optiboard?

----------


## Fezz

Would you believe that I was voted "CLASS CLOWN" in 12th gradce?

----------


## Fezz

What are they saying when someone asks, "You know what I'm saying?"?

----------


## optical24/7

Do fat bottom girls really make the rockin' world go round?

----------


## optical24/7

Is love really all you need?

----------


## optical24/7

Did jungle love drive Steve Miller crazy?

----------


## drk

How deep IS your love?

----------


## MikeAurelius

What if the Hokey Pokey is about beer?

----------


## lightbender27

:Giggle:

----------


## Flux3r

what if the hokey pokey really IS what its all about!?

----------


## cycodelico7

why?

----------


## fjpod

why what?

----------


## Flux3r

why so serious? :Smug:

----------


## Fezz

Has anyone here ever spent a year in the Taiga?

----------


## Fezz

If I formed a band, should I call it The Pogo Stick Gypsies?

----------


## Fezz

Would the Hop Scotch Hipsters be better?

----------


## Fezz

How about the Hula Hoop Chiken Lips?

----------


## Fezz

Should we just settle on CHAGA?

----------


## fjpod

Where is Taiga?

----------


## SharonB

Taiga ....isn't it burning bright in the forests of the night?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Don't you just have to open the cabinet of Dr. Caligari to get there?

----------


## optician2601

Why cant optician owned optical stores hire optometrists in California??  How can we change this law???

----------


## Mick

Does it count if i've cooked in a Tagine?

----------


## Flux3r

isnt a tagine an old crockpot?

----------


## Fezz

Do you mean slow cooker?

----------


## Fezz

Why do fingernail ridges intrigue me?

----------


## TEdFitz

What do eye health and nail health have in common?

----------


## Fezz

Will you give us the answer already?

----------


## Fezz

Has Steve Jobs inventions killed the bar scene?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody else here like flippers?

----------


## TEdFitz

Is it still a good Friday if you're at work?

----------


## TEdFitz

Are we being hijacked by an ABO certified movie spammer?

----------


## TEdFitz

An ABO certified movie spammer from the future?

----------


## Fezz

Do you think it could be a wealthy King from Nigera wanting to rent COMING TO AMERICA?

----------


## TEdFitz

For this audience, why didn't he recommend THE JERK?  Remember the "Opti-Grab"?

----------


## Fezz

Do you think that some people only write posts and use certain key words to drive traffic to their websites?

----------


## Fezz

Nobody would take advantage of Optiboard in that way would they?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why would they do that?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Why would the moderators allow that?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Who is buried in Grant's Tomb?

----------


## TEdFitz

Wasn't he in North by Northwest?

----------


## Flux3r

do you think north by northwest will be shown at south by southwest this year?

----------


## fjpod

Are we talking about Cary or Ulyses?

----------


## Flux3r

what about grant?

----------


## mdeimler

If everyone loves pot brownies, why were my crystal meth cupcakes a flop ?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Was it because you used crystal lite?

----------


## TEdFitz

Have you tried white wine cake?

----------


## Mick

Don't you need teeth to chew them?

----------


## Flux3r

have you ever watched an old woman gum her way through a sandwich?

----------


## fjpod

Why would you want to?

----------


## Fezz

Anybody else rooting for California Chrome?

----------


## Fezz

It's a long track, can he do it?

----------


## Fezz

Will there be a spoiler?

----------


## Fezz

Long track, does the horse have it to go the distance?

----------


## Fezz

Can Espinoza guide him into history?

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody else HATE horse racing?

----------


## Fezz

What has changed in horse racing since the late seventies that has affected potential triple crown winners?

----------


## Johns

Does the Fourth of July fall on the 3rd, or the 5th this year?

----------


## fjpod

Does California Chrome know he lost?

----------


## TEdFitz

Anybody got any good horse recipes?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Would you be interested in Donkey Fazoo?

----------


## Fezz

Has anybody heard anything about Hugh Hefner?

----------


## Fezz

I buy organic lemons, do you?

----------


## mdeimler

If a man talks, and a woman isn't around to hear him, is he still wrong ?

----------


## Fezz

Has everyone given up on this thread?

----------


## Fezz

Why do we like the things that we like?

----------


## Fezz

Why is Virginia for lovers?

----------


## Fezz

Is the "Squatty Potty" worth the investment?

----------


## Fezz

Why does Golden Monkey make me feel like Lead Chimpanze?

----------


## Fezz

If I was a carpenter, and you were a lady...........would you marry me anyway?

----------


## Fezz

Anybody?

----------


## Fezz

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?

----------


## fjpod

Are you lonesome tonight?

----------


## Johns

Do you gaze in the mirror, and wish you had hair?

----------


## HindSight2020

Why does the guy in the Trivago commercials look like he's been on a 3 day bender?

----------


## mervinek

Why does my Hubbie say that every time the commercial's on?

----------


## Fezz

> Why does the guy in the Trivago commercials look like he's been on a 3 day bender?


Doesn't he look a bit like Greg Brady from the Brady Bunch?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Do you eat pie with beer?

----------


## mervinek

> Doesn't he look a bit like Greg Brady from the Brady Bunch?


I met Greg Brady and he is a creepy pervert.  Do you think the Trivago guy is too??

----------


## MikeAurelius

What do you get when you cross a joke with a rhetorical question?

----------


## Fezz

Do you know that I suffer from cenosillicaphobia?

----------


## MikeAurelius

Do you drink a lot of beer?

----------


## fjpod

Is it contagious?

----------


## fjpod

> What do you get when you cross a joke with a rhetorical question?


What?

----------


## iD

How much wood would a wood Chuck Chuck if a wood Chuck could Chuck wood?

----------


## Johns

You mean it can't?

----------


## The Optical Giant

Why wasn't I invited?

----------


## The Optical Giant

Where can I get the help I really need?

----------


## Fezz

Have you talked to a psychiatrist?

----------


## mdeimler

Have you tried a change in latitude to change your attitude ?

----------


## Andrew Weiss

What latitude attitude would you like?

----------


## Andrew Weiss

> Do you gaze in the mirror, and wish you had hair?


Would you like the name of a good tonsorial artist?

----------


## jcasowder

If a frog had wings, would it bump its a** when it hopped?

----------


## jcasowder

> What do you get when you cross a joke with a rhetorical question?



Do you have to ask?

----------


## fjpod

Do you know the answer?

----------


## crixussteave

Where have you been at that time?

----------

